# Advice needed on first design



## bagofholding (27 Sep 2013)

I've been wanting to build a table with a hidden drop section in it for a while for Games to be left in a "paused" state, as I run a Board Game shop, and do a lot of games testing with my family at home...

I've come up with a design in Sketchup, but its my first design, and I don't know if it looks like it's strong enough to support the base inside, I've also discovered that I can't attach the design file, but I've attached some renders of it, happy to provide the Sketchup file to people if they want to look at it

I'm happy for any feedback on the design, I'm planning on building the prototype from Pine / Oak Ply, and the final product in Oak or Cherry (depending on the other half of course)

Thanks, Simon


----------



## nathandavies (27 Sep 2013)

if you rebate the base into the sides, I think you could stand an elephant on it.


----------



## Jacob (27 Sep 2013)

What about just having a table with a drawer to fit the game? Or several drawers for that matter.
For design ideas for tables look at tables, rather than trying to reinvent the wheel!


----------



## bagofholding (27 Sep 2013)

Drawers wouldn't let me stop the game in progress. I'm talking about games with hundreds of bits to them, so moving them isn't an option.

Thanks for the suggestion of rebating, I think that might be the way to go


----------



## nathandavies (27 Sep 2013)

the top looks like it has no overhang, if that is the case you could split the top in half and hinge it to come down onto the sides


----------



## weekender410 (27 Sep 2013)

Are those supposed to be dovetails at the corners?


----------



## bagofholding (27 Sep 2013)

Weekender, they are dovetails on the corners.

Nathan, the top is recessed into the sides to sit flush when it's in place, haven't decided if the top should be in two pieces or not, but I'm guessing it will be due to the weight...


----------



## weekender410 (28 Sep 2013)

bagofholding":2hkvalch said:


> Weekender, they are dovetails on the corners.
> 
> Nathan, the top is recessed into the sides to sit flush when it's in place, haven't decided if the top should be in two pieces or not, but I'm guessing it will be due to the weight...



They are drawn reversed.


----------



## Jacob (29 Sep 2013)

bagofholding":2ahbdcko said:


> Drawers wouldn't let me stop the game in progress. I'm talking about games with hundreds of bits to them, so moving them isn't an option....


You'd have the game on a board and lift the board to put it in to the drawer.
Or
You'd have the game in the drawer and lift the drawer to put it on to the table top.

I wouldn't bother with Sketchup until you have a good idea of the basic design. SU can't help you on that.


----------



## nathandavies (30 Sep 2013)

Couple of thoughts. How about:






Lift top and some side off, so that you're not reaching into the table, wasn't sure whether sides would be useful.

or






Hinged half tops, give you somewhere to put beer, peanuts, ashtray etc.


----------



## weekender410 (30 Sep 2013)

Simon, just ignore Jacob. As usual, he's an ass.

SketchUp is a good aid to use for visualizing your project.

Nathan, that's a good idea. I like the second one. It would be easy to cover up the game without disturbing it and certainly the extra surfaces will be handy.


----------



## AlexWoods (14 May 2014)

What software do you use bagofholding?


----------



## JustBen (14 May 2014)

Both of Nathan's tables look great. They're going in the 'steal' archive.


----------



## Dusty (23 May 2014)

I think the original poster is refering to a statagy game , ie Warhammer and can go on for days , boards are usually 6 x 4 foot , so not practical to be moving around . fair play to the concept . 

I would consider the tray style frame and have a top with four locating battens on it to site it on the base . 

Cheers


----------

